# Nikkor Micro 60mm f2.8 AF-S OR Micro 85mm f3.5 AF-S



## PM (4 Dec 2010)

Hi all, 

I'm about to buy one of these two Micro lenses for my Nikon D5000.

The lens will be use for shooting my shrimp, fish & snails in my tanks. I have other lenses for other uses.

My biggest tank is 30cm deep, and I have no interest in going full frame. I am set on a Nikon lens, as there is no barrel extension with focusing, and I like the way they look lined up on my shelf   

Which should I get do you think?


----------



## Dave Spencer (4 Dec 2010)

*Re: Nikkor Micro 60mm f2.8 AF-S OR 85mm AF-S*

The 85mm is a bit of an underperformer for a Nikkor prime, assuming you are talking about the f3.5 micro. There are a host of different Nikkor 85mm lenses.

The 60mm is considered good, but inferior to the Nikkor 105mm f2.8 micro, which is the one I use, although not for macro. The 105mm means you won`t have to stand so close to the subject. Nikkor prime lenses are generally pin sharp, and the 105mm is no exception. 

The 60mm has no VR, but it shouldn`t be necessary on such a short focal length anyway, and definitely not for macro work. I rarely have VR switched on, on any of my lenses, anyway.

If money is a factor, go for the 60mm, if not, go for the 105mm. The bottom line is, the 105mm is the only one I can comment on from experience.

Dave.


----------



## PM (4 Dec 2010)

*Re: Nikkor Micro 60mm f2.8 AF-S OR 85mm AF-S*

Thanks Dave, yes I mean the 85mm f3.5 Micro.

From what I can gather:

85mm Micro:
Pros: VR, longer working distance, lighter, 52mm thread.
Cons: Not as good IQ as 60mm, bigger.

60mm Micro:
Pros: Better IQ than the 85mm, smaller.
Cons: Shorter working distance, no VR, heavier, 62mm thread.

TBH I think they balance fairly well. My main concern is working distance, I have read lots of VERY differant 'facts' about the distance for 1:1 on the 60mm, one site said you have to be 5cm away, others say 18cm. Vs 28cm for the 85mm.

I'm confused about that, I just want to know the facts for both lenses (distance from end of lens to subject for 1:1), but they are different everywhere...

Paul


----------



## theDiver (4 Dec 2010)

*Nikkor Micro 60mm f2.8 AF-S OR 85mm AF-S*

The Nikon 60mm is a fantastic macro lense, i use it quite a lot for underwater photography.
Here is an example http://www.dykkeren.dk/Galleriet/Red%20 ... _1002.html

Many more in the Gallery.

You Can get very close to the target but you dont have to.

I might buy the 105mm vr to get bigger pictures of small targets, unfortunately i need a New underwater housing to use it while diving.


----------



## PM (4 Dec 2010)

*Re: Nikkor Micro 60mm f2.8 AF-S OR 85mm AF-S*

Wow. 

Those are beautiful photos, amazing!


----------



## Dave Spencer (4 Dec 2010)

PM

I wouldn`t say that no VR was a con for the 60mm. A lens of that focal length shouldn`t need it, and plenty of people switch VR off for macro work. I leave my VR switched off for all uses, and only use it when shutter speed dictates its use.

Dave.


----------



## PM (15 Dec 2010)

Well, just an update, I decided that I don't _really_ need a macro lens, so I went and bought a Celestron C90 Maksutov instead


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Dec 2010)

You can always use that as a lens!


----------



## PM (15 Dec 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> You can always use that as a lens!



That's right! Should be fun!


----------

